# Great App



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Just got this app on phone. Looks to be a great one. New to paracord, and always looking for tips, ideas, new things! I'll be coming in here quite often! 



JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

Glad to have you here JTB!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

